# My new mountain bike, Specialized Rockhopper Pro



## john59 (9 Sep 2007)

John


----------



## stevenb (9 Sep 2007)

Very nice....it got an excellent review. 25lbs too...nice and light. Look after it.


----------



## barq (10 Sep 2007)

Looks very nice John. Have you been for a proper ride yet, and if so what do you think of it?


----------



## john59 (10 Sep 2007)

barq said:


> Looks very nice John. Have you been for a proper ride yet, and if so what do you think of it?




No not yet, work commitments. I’m hoping to get out over the next W/E and then the following W/E, hopefully, christen it on the ‘Marin Trail’.

John


----------



## barq (11 Sep 2007)

The one in Wales?


----------



## john59 (11 Sep 2007)

barq said:


> The one in Wales?




Yes.


----------



## minnsy (12 Sep 2007)

Started my moutainbiking 'career' on a rockhopper...excellent bit of kit, robust, good running gear etc. couldn't fault it. (could fault the rider, but that's a different story...)


----------

